# TBG Central Zone Shoot 2014



## Jake Allen (Jan 14, 2014)

Y'all make plans for Feb. 15
Evans Farm in Culloden Ga. 
Start time 8.00 am
Shoot till your fingers are sore 

Your host: Hatchett Bow Dan Beckwith and crew

25 or so, 3D targets, set in the woods
Scoring 10/8/5
Recurve, Longbow or Self Bow Only
Fieldpoints Only
No Broadheads or Small Game Points
No Compounds or Crossbows

Fees to shoot all day (multiple rounds if you wish)
Members of Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia: $10.00
Non Members: $15.00
Family: (3 or more) $25.00
Cubs 12 and under: Free
You do not have to be a Member of TBG to enjoy this shoot.

Lunch is included

Ya'll come, please! Chuck and Bobbie Evans are wonderful, and gracious hosts. They open up this farm for our enjoyment.

Address:
2002 City of Refuge Road
Culloden, Ga 30016

from Highway 74 and 314 Intersection, take
Highwy 341/7 South 1/4 mile
Bear to the right on Main Street
Go to a Fork (before water tower)
Take the right
Go about 2 miles till the Crawford County Line
(road turns to dirt)
Another 3/4 mile and the farm is on the right
Brick Mailbox


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 14, 2014)

Target set up day January 25th.
We will get started about 8ish, spend about 3 hours or so setting the course, then eat lunch, (lunch is on me), then shoot the course several times to check stake placement and such.
A good day and a fun time. Please come if you can, we can sure use the help.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 14, 2014)

Always a good time; friends and families.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 14, 2014)

Excellent, I know a short cut to get over there.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm planning on it. Just joined TBG.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 14, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Excellent, I know a short cut to get over there.



So I've heard...


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 14, 2014)

This is always a great shoot! Can't wait!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 14, 2014)

Got to work. Will try to get off. Can't shoot yet but would love to visit with everyone.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 14, 2014)

This is a great shoot. I really hope I can make it.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 14, 2014)

It is always a fun shoot.

Curious to why the scoring changed?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 14, 2014)

frankwright said:


> It is always a fun shoot.
> 
> Curious to why the scoring changed?



Are we suppose to keep score? Don't really matter...it's not like many of us are going to have to count very high anyway...


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 15, 2014)

That is one fun place to be.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 15, 2014)

frankwright said:


> It is always a fun shoot.
> 
> Curious to why the scoring changed?



Information from Gene and Todd's well done participant survey about our annual State Shoot, indicated a large majority of those who responded, are in favor a 10/8/5 scoring system. 
So, it looks like we will be using that system for the 4th Annual Dan Quillian Memorial State shoot March 15 & 16. 
It seems the thing to do to begin the year with the same system.
So now Barry, for a 20 target course, instead of starting at 100 and subtracting missed points, we can start at 200. 
Oops, shot just outside the 5 ring on the first target; put me down for a 190.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeff, please don't confuse me. Let's see, just when I am getting use to adding up points, now I'm suppose to revert to subtracting them? Crazy stuff...just put me down for a 3.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 16, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Jeff, please don't confuse me. Let's see, just when I am getting use to adding up points, now I'm suppose to revert to subtracting them? Crazy stuff...just put me down for a 3.



There ain't no 3 in a 10/8/5 scoring system...No No: You're a smart fella. You'll figure it all out. Now, about that short cut...


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking at those pics....man my kids have grown! Good thing all of us haven't gotten any older!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 16, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Jeff, please don't confuse me. Let's see, just when I am getting use to adding up points, now I'm suppose to revert to subtracting them? Crazy stuff...just put me down for a 3.



From another angle:
You start shooting a 20 target round with $200.00 in your pocket. For every point you drop, it cost you a dollar. 
Ex: shoot an 8, lose 2 bucks, a 5, lose 5 bucks. Shoot a 10, and you keep all of the money in your pocket.
Easy scoring. 
When I use to play a lot of golf and had a decent handicap, I would drive #1 with a score of par, and mark up and down from there. Mostly up......


----------



## dpoole (Jan 16, 2014)

dutchman said:


> There ain't no 3 in a 10/8/5 scoring system...No No: You're a smart fella. You'll figure it all out. Now, about that short cut...



I like this system there aint no ZERO !!! i get 5 even when i miss which means i cant shoot lower than a 100 on 20 targets  RIGHT ??


----------



## frankwright (Jan 16, 2014)

dpoole said:


> I like this system there aint no ZERO !!! i get 5 even when i miss which means i cant shoot lower than a 100 on 20 targets  RIGHT ??



I don't know what 10 8 5 scoring is. I thought it was shooting at those little rings.

We only keep score for bragging or crying rights in our group.
I always had a problem with the "ethical" scoring we sometimes used because I would not take many of those shots on a live animal.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 16, 2014)

dpoole said:


> I like this system there aint no ZERO !!! i get 5 even when i miss which means i cant shoot lower than a 100 on 20 targets  RIGHT ??



The way I see it, you can still shoot just outside the 5 ring dpoole.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 17, 2014)

frankwright said:


> I don't know what 10 8 5 scoring is. I thought it was shooting at those little rings.
> 
> We only keep score for bragging or crying rights in our group.
> I always had a problem with the "ethical" scoring we sometimes used because I would not take many of those shots on a live animal.



Here it is Frank. The same way we have always scored, except the big ring in the kill zone is 10 points. (This ring is about 3" on a small critter, (turkey), about 6" on a medium sized target, and up to 10" on an Elf or Lion target). The kill zone outside of the 10 ring is 8 points. The rest of the target is 5 points.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok I see. Thanks!

I believe Elfs and Gnomes are endangered and we should not be shooting them.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 22, 2014)

We will be there this Saturday setting up. No rain on the forecast, just a smart chilly. It will be a fun morning!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm coming to help


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 22, 2014)

Dennis said:


> I'm coming to help



Bring firewood...


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 22, 2014)

Dennis said:


> I'm coming to help



Good deal. Thank you buddy.
I just came in the house from hooking up the trailer, pulling it out and checking the tires and lights.
Wanted to get it done before it gets cold.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 23, 2014)

About that target set up day Saturday, I'll see ya about 9:00ish.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm riding with Dennis...


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 24, 2014)

I have ham sandwiches, and Jambayla for dinner.
See you all in the am. It should be above freezing sometime tomorrow.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who came today to help with the set-up. And an extra special thanks to Jake Allen for providing lunch. It was great! Gonna be fun had on this great course in just three short weeks!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes thanks Jeff that was a great lunch and the course is set so come on out its gonna be big fun!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 25, 2014)

Unless/until Dan determines a few target placements need altering, the course is ready to go. Thanks for lunch Jeff.


----------



## John Abbott (Jan 25, 2014)

*set up*

A good set up not too tuff, but some challenges. Thanks Jeff for the lunch..
Thanks everyone for the laughs….we had a few..


----------



## Red Arrow (Jan 26, 2014)

We greatly appreciate all the help yesterday.  It's gonna be fun.

Lee


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2014)

bump...won't be long


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 5, 2014)

The Swap and Sell Rack will be in operation. Bring your stuff!
Yal'll come please!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 5, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> The Swap and Sell Rack will be in operation. Bring your stuff!
> Yal'll come please!



I plan on bringing a couple of bows in the 63# &65# range that I will not be able to shoot anymore. Got to get finances for a whole lot lighter bow.


----------



## Munkywrench (Feb 5, 2014)

Well I tried, but the wife guilt triped me because it's the day after valentines day...
Well, technically I was told I can go... But I've been married long enough to know better. Hope you guys have a blast.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 5, 2014)

I put this on my calendar in hopes nothing else critical will come up to override it.  I had a great time last year and it will be good practice for my Ossabaw hog hunt the week after.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 6, 2014)

Looking forward to the shoot with Jeff and friends.....always a great time together!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 11, 2014)

This saturday; 60 degree weather predicted!


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 11, 2014)

A GREAT shoot it is!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking forward to it! After all of this ice it will be a welcome change!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 12, 2014)

We plan on being there. Shannon has finally gotten tired of keeping score and wants to start shooting. If anyone has a bow and arrows she could borrow for this shoot we would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a 35# samick sage she can use. Arrows to go with it too.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks, that'd be perfect.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 12, 2014)

Heard Dan has been movin the targets around


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 12, 2014)

dpoole said:


> Heard Dan has been movin the targets around



Yikes  between the ice and Dan this could be fun!!!!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 12, 2014)

dpoole said:


> Heard Dan has been movin the targets around



I'm glad you mentioned that Donnie. Reminds me I need to paint up some orange arrows!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 12, 2014)

dpoole said:


> Heard Dan has been movin the targets around



That sounds just about right...


----------



## dpoole (Feb 13, 2014)

Blue sky and sunny in south ga today. Should be the same sat.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 14, 2014)

dpoole said:


> Blue sky and sunny in south ga today. Should be the same sat.



Yes sir!
Plan to have the table open by 8 in the am. Ya'll come and get outside!


----------



## snakekiller (Feb 14, 2014)

Can,t wait to see everyone


----------



## dutchman (Feb 14, 2014)

Roger and I should be there by about 9:00 or 9:30.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 14, 2014)

Man, we will have to make the next shoot . Amy's grandmother past away yesterday. Hope everyone shoots straight . See y'all at the Rock.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 15, 2014)

Chrispen, Skunkhound, and I are on the way.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 15, 2014)

Almost to Macon now


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 15, 2014)

The snow got me behind trying to get a house ready to sell....bummer. Stay safe and have fun guys.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 15, 2014)

Great shoot today.... Ryan is hooked and looking for a bow now. Thanks for everyone who put this shoot on.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 15, 2014)

We had a great time today. Thank you to everyone who made it possible. And thank you to the Evans family for the use of their farm.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 15, 2014)

Enjoyed getting out and seeing my friends again. Thanks to everyone who set this up..      Jeff


----------



## Dennis (Feb 15, 2014)

Another great event today! Weather turned out nice and we had a good turnout. Look forward to doing it again soon


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 15, 2014)

Left out this morning at 4:00 am and got home at 8:00 pm. A long day, but we had a great time and would do it again tomorrow if we could. Thanks to all who made it happen!!


----------



## John Abbott (Feb 15, 2014)

A good shoot, lots of laughs, but Dans beans are worth the trip…..


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks to all who worked to make this day possible. You are all appreciated!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 15, 2014)

Great time and thanks to all who puts this shoot together. mike


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 15, 2014)

Good weather, good people, beautiful setting, can't ask for more than that. Thanks to everyone who made today possible.


----------



## Rix56 (Feb 15, 2014)

Great time today, had a blast getting to meet and shoot with many of the guys who give so much of their time and effort to make TBG such a great club.  What a great group of people and thanks for making everyone feel so welcome and for sharing your knowledge and wit.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 16, 2014)

Had a great time thanks Chuck and family and the rest of The TBGers that put the effort in to make it fun..


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 16, 2014)

I broke someone's arrow


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 16, 2014)

.


----------



## chenryiv (Feb 16, 2014)

Want to thank the TBG Officers & those that helped to put on this awesome shoot. Also want to thank Chuck & his wonderful family for hosting this event.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 16, 2014)

I had a great time as always, thanks to the setter-uppers and the cook(s), and  Chuck and family for making such a fine gathering possible. It was great to see everybody again.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 16, 2014)

It was a great day to be in the woods. Thanks to everyone that made it possible and to the Hosts.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 17, 2014)

We have another traditional archer thanks to everyone last weekend. That was Ryan's first time ever shooting a trad bow and he is hooked. He is looking for a long bow now! I don't think he believed me when I told him just how much fun we had!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 17, 2014)

2wheelfoster said:


> We have another traditional archer thanks to everyone last weekend. That was Ryan's first time ever shooting a trad bow and he is hooked. He is looking for a long bow now! I don't think he believed me when I told him just how much fun we had!



Ryan is a natural at this. He shot mighty good! Pleasure meeting him and shooting with you both.

Ditto the others thankful comments. Great job folks, I had blast! Sacrificed a few arrows to the wood spirits too.


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 17, 2014)

I had great time as I always do at the shoots. I got to meet and shoot with some new friends, and spend quality time with some of my favorite people. 
 Thank you Chuck and Bobbi for your hospitality, and thanks to the guys who always do the heavy lifting to make these shoots possible.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 18, 2014)

A great day, fun time and a fine shoot.
My thanks goes to all of you who made the trip, shot, ate, laughed, and spent time on the Evan's Farm. 
All of you are why we do, what we do.
You are the best!


----------

